# We Got Outside!



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's great! And I wouldn't give up on Teddi some people just have to force on birds (and others thing you should force on birds no matter what anyway).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Spring is finally showing signs here too - congratulations on getting out 

I train Casey, but he just has a mind of his own and acts like I beat at least once a day when I enter him in anything other than Agility or Rally - so, since these are my sports not his, I train him enough so he is happy and save serious training for my other dogs. He really is very, very good but hates showing so in my mind, nothing wrong with just letting it go  BTW: several folks on the forum know my Casey and can vouch for the fact that he is a lovable and happy clown; so I just accept who he is <sigh>


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

:dblthumb2I vouch for Casey.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Gabby should want to GO given her bloodlines! Good job using that long line to reinforce the recall and not let her get in the habit of blowing you off. If she was upset about being made to wait I would try to correct for that as it will likely only intensify as she gets more into the game. For now cover her crate or put her where she cannot see. My Butch can get worked up about the other dogs getting the work, so once her was cc'ed he did get a few "quiet-nick-quiet" lessons in the truck.

Keep playing with Teddi and let her watch the other dogs work. Sometimes jealousy will get the best of them, and they will start to like the birds just because the other dogs are having fun with them...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Gabby should want to GO given her bloodlines! Good job using that long line to reinforce the recall and not let her get in the habit of blowing you off. If she was upset about being made to wait I would try to correct for that as it will likely only intensify as she gets more into the game. For now cover her crate or put her where she cannot see. My Butch can get worked up about the other dogs getting the work, so once her was cc'ed he did get a few "quiet-nick-quiet" lessons in the truck.
> 
> Keep playing with Teddi and let her watch the other dogs work. Sometimes jealousy will get the best of them, and they will start to like the birds just because the other dogs are having fun with them...


Gabby wasn't noisy. I had her on the leash and every time the bumper was thrown, she was pulling against me wanting to go get it. I just quietly put her back in a sit. She is not one for patience. LOL I didn't want to discourage her desire in any way, it's just she had to wait her turn. Could she develop noise? Gosh I hope not, Quinn is ANNOYING! LOL

I can hope Teddi comes around. Seriously I haven't really trained her in this yet she seems to just know what to do and I can direct her to a bumper if need be. I know I don't do it right but she ALWAYS finds it on land or water. Such a silly girl!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey I think Teddy can do it! Sounds like she has promise otherwise and I had a similar problem with birds. I don't think all good dogs are right on birds--my friend whose field bred lab was not into birds until after FF on birds, then after that all he wanted was birds. I guess you just have to decide if she likes it otherwise and how much work you want to put into it.

Gabby, well, sounds like she's going to be a bird lover from the start!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Gabby wasn't noisy. I had her on the leash and every time the bumper was thrown, she was pulling against me wanting to go get it. I just quietly put her back in a sit. She is not one for patience. LOL I didn't want to discourage her desire in any way, it's just she had to wait her turn. Could she develop noise? Gosh I hope not, Quinn is ANNOYING! LOL
> 
> I can hope Teddi comes around. Seriously I haven't really trained her in this yet she seems to just know what to do and I can direct her to a bumper if need be. I know I don't do it right but she ALWAYS finds it on land or water. Such a silly girl!


Glad she wasn't noisy. But she is getting close to 6 months so you can require her to sit still while marks are being thrown. That is a reasonable expectation and should not interfere with her desire at all as she has plenty--it is simply obedience! Reinforce that that is the expectation by kneeling beside her and keeping her in that sit, and when it is her turn don't release her for a mark unless she is sitting. This will help with steadiness work later on, and will also make your life in JH much nicer. Dogs that learn they still get the marks when they buck and pull against restraint tend to keep doing it when they get to a test and it can lead to some ugly work and bigger problems when you add exciting things like shot flyers...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Glad she wasn't noisy. But she is getting close to 6 months so you can require her to sit still while marks are being thrown. That is a reasonable expectation and should not interfere with her desire at all as she has plenty--it is simply obedience! Reinforce that that is the expectation by kneeling beside her and keeping her in that sit, and when it is her turn don't release her for a mark unless she is sitting. This will help with steadiness work later on, and will also make your life in JH much nicer. Dogs that learn they still get the marks when they buck and pull against restraint tend to keep doing it when they get to a test and it can lead to some ugly work and bigger problems when you add exciting things like shot flyers...


Absolutely agree 100%! This was her first time, she wasn't bad by any means, just wanted everything for herself. 

Both DH and I (even with Quinn) have realized "WE" are not being right. We will tell the dog to sit, then move on and do something else. So the dog moves on realizing we have ignored them. I told him we have to be MUCH more consistent, and much more conscientious of when we give a command to release it too. Sit means sit in our house, I want that to be a true statement. It's just working with our mindset. We get this way due to end of day exhaustion, should not be an excuse and we have to rectify the situation. ALL our girls are very good. They really do try hard, and really want to please. Thank you though for restating what we need to be very sure to get right the OBEDIENCE!!!!


----------

